# GP100 holster



## atvrocks (May 4, 2009)

Hello,

I have a GP100 4" SS - and I am looking for a holster - I kinda' narrow it down to “Center of Mass” – paddle holster – $60 and to Galco F.L.E.T.C.H. HIGH RIDE BELT HOLSTER - $83 .... I will use it mostly for hiking - but sometimes I would like to tuck it under my shirt ...
Wonder if someone has any experience with these specific models. 

Thank you


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I believe long time member TOF knows both that particular weapon and holsters to pack it around. If he don't see the post soon send him a PM. He knows his stuff..You wont get a wrong answer there.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Here ya go- search over.

http://www.simplyrugged.com/store/index.html


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Getting me in trouble again are you Devil? :anim_lol:

I prefer the IWB Summer Comfort by Galco for my 4" GP100.

I also have an 721OT OWB by Don Hume. I like it also but the Summer Comfort is easier to hide for CCW and they are equaly comfortable.

Summer Comfort was $60 plus freight Don Hume around $40 plus freight.

The ones I have do not have retaining straps but have never been a problem. 

Enjoy

tumbleweed


----------



## atvrocks (May 4, 2009)

Thank you TOF .... but isn't Summer Confort a "Inside Pant" holster ?
I think I rather hold that 357 outside my pants  I think I'll feel better - phisically and mentally - not that it matters for a 357


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

:anim_lol:Ah..I'm being good..honest:smt083:anim_lol::anim_lol:



TOF said:


> Getting me in trouble again are you Devil? :anim_lol:
> 
> I prefer the IWB Summer Comfort by Galco for my 4" GP100.
> 
> ...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

atvrocks said:


> Thank you TOF .... but isn't Summer Confort a "Inside Pant" holster ?
> I think I rather hold that 357 outside my pants  I think I'll feel better - phisically and mentally - not that it matters for a 357


Yes it is an IWB. There is very little difference in how the 2 holsters mentioned feel. They both ride high and I wear them in the same position, 3:00 to 3:30. I place them such my side trouser belt loop is between the holster belt loops.

The primary difference is that the Summer Comfort is only visible from belt up whereas the 721 is fully visible. IWB helps prevent the grip from leaning out and catching chair arms or printing when wearing light cover.

I was very hesitant to try IWB also but once I did I am sold.

IWB holsters are general built such that they stay open with gun removed and can be easier to re-holster into.

If you purchase a low riding OWB holster you will find discomfort when seated as the barrel will be pressing into what you are setting on.

Good luck.

Edit: I forgot to mention I always wear a T shirt between my holster and skin. I haven't tried it without the T.


----------



## atvrocks (May 4, 2009)

Thank you .... I will order this for CCW and Center of Mass Paddle holster for the hiking ....
You've been very helpfull

--Remy


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

atvrocks said:


> Thank you TOF .... but isn't Summer Confort a "Inside Pant" holster ?
> I think I rather hold that 357 outside my pants  I think I'll feel better - phisically and mentally - not that it matters for a 357


IWB holsters can take a bit to get used to, but once you are used to them then they are an absolutely great way to carry a handgun. I have several IWB holster for various CCW weapons and like them.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Dang I hate being late.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

atvrocks said:


> Thank you .... I will order this for CCW and Center of Mass Paddle holster for the hiking ....
> You've been very helpfull
> 
> --Remy


If you plan to CC the GP100 very much you might want to locate and purchase a set of grips from the 3" version or an after market small grip set. They are not quite as long and hide better. I carry IWB when hiking as well. Without a cover it counts as open carry in Arizona.

Enjoy

tumbleweed


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

TOF said:


> If you plan to CC the GP100 very much you might want to locate and purchase a set of grips from the 3" version or an after market small grip set. They are not quite as long and hide better. I carry IWB when hiking as well. Without a cover it counts as open carry in Arizona.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> tumbleweed


The grips for the 3" GP are shorter than that the grips for the 4" version?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes they were.

I believe all the new GP's come with Hogue grips.

They came with special rubber and rosewood grips in earlier years. At that time the 3" had smaller grips than the longer barrel units. All grips are interchangable between GP's.

Pachmyer made "compact" grips at one time. Don't know if they are still available.

I bought the last set of both Pachmeyer and standard Ruger small grips that a dealer had a few months back. If you search you can probably find some from another dealer. They cost less than $20 each and are well worth it for CCW.

tumbleweed


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks. My GP100 has the original rubber grips with the wood inserts, but I will look into the shorter grips as well.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Don't you think a GP100 is large for cc? I have one and love it , I cc something more comfortable.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The GP100 is on the large side but it can be concealed. If it is the only gun you have and you wish to conceal it why not.

tumbleweed


----------



## atvrocks (May 4, 2009)

I didn't know about the different grips - I have the one with rosewood


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

atvrocks said:


> I didn't know about the different grips - I have the one with rosewood


There are two sizes with Rosewood panels. One came on the 3" vwrsion (compact) and a larger grip on 4" and longer barrel versions.


----------

